# treating ear mites in critters with MDR1 gene



## K.Briggs (Dec 19, 2017)

I have some broken red rex rabbits with ear mites and im unsure how to treat them. Ive heard that ivermectin isnt safe for critters with the mdr1 gene. i also have two Australian shepherd dogs that i use on my farm. i know that ear mites are very contagious and im doing my best to keep the Aussies away but what do i use to treat them if they do?
in my other rabbits i usually use ivermectin horse paste and have had no issues, but now that i have added a few broken reds and tri colored rabbits to my rabbitry i am uncertin what to use on them.
help? anyone ?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 19, 2017)

Mineral oil is good. Even heard of spraying WD40 in the ear. 
I'll tag soneone that is good: @Bunnylady 

Good luck, Dave


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if you know something I don't know, or if you've gotten hold of some bogus information. I'm not sure why you are bringing up the mdr1 gene here. I have heard of rabbits with Vienna or Dutch possibly having Ivermectin sensitivity, but I'm not sure the sources of that information actually know what they are talking about (Vienna and Dutch are not the same thing, though they can sometimes look alike). Apparently, some rabbits react badly to Ivermectin, but the sensitivity isn't common, and I've never heard of anyone linking it to the broken gene.


----------



## K.Briggs (Dec 20, 2017)

Jan 30, 2013



*mjgh06Exploring the pasture*
Joined:
Jan 19, 2013
Messages:
60
Likes Received:
0
Trophy Points:
24
Location:
Middle Georgia
I just bought two meat rabbits that had ear mites. This is how I treat and it works very well.

8-10 drops of permethrin (found for dogs/cats ear mite drops) in each ear repeat in three days and again in another three days

at same time

Ivermectin pour-on - 1cc placed on the back of head right below ear base (this is for meat rabbits which are large so if you have a smaller breed use 1/2cc) repeat in 10 days, and again in another 10 days. 

All done and the ivermectin treatment will keep reinvestation of parasites away for about 5 months.

EDITED: I need to add that Ivermectin should not be used on white rabbits or broken colored rabbits because of the possibility of the MDR1 gene mutation.







This is what i was referring too. i dont know what is true or not. im new to rabbits. im just trying to do the very best by them :] any help understanding would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 20, 2017)

The main thing would be to "drown" the mites to suffocate them. Reapply as directed.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 20, 2017)

K.Briggs said:


> EDITED: I need to add that Ivermectin should not be used on white rabbits or broken colored rabbits because of the possibility of the MDR1 gene mutation.



From what I have heard and read, this is most likely misinformation. The questionable color is Blue-eyed White (Vienna) rabbits, not white rabbits in general (though there is a very slim possibility of a Ruby-eyed White rabbit having the Vienna gene, and not showing it because it is a Ruby-eyed White). Broken is supposed to be the_ KIT _gene, which is something quite different. Broken has its own problems; you shouldn't breed two brokens together because some babies will inherit the broken gene from both parents, and probably either be born with megacolon (a serious defect in the digestive system) or develop it as they get older.

(The dogs, of course, are another matter entirely; any breed that has Collie as a foundation breed is a concern).

As Pastor Dave said, mineral oil (baby oil, though preferably without the perfume) or a vegetable oil can be used to suffocate the mites. It's a bit messy, but it can be effective.


----------



## K.Briggs (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you so much you guys  I'm very gray for the info!


----------

